# Happy Cockatiel Noises?



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey all, my cockatiel has started something new and I am trying to determine exactly what it means... 

Everytime I play my guitar, or am singing he will turn his head sideways and look at me really funny for a little bit and then start making all this noise! It's almost like he is singing along or something!  There is so much variety to the noises he is making though... he makes these short, high-pitched barks and then this quiet garbled kinda noise and then these sudden screams and whistles. What does this mean? Does he like the sounds he's hearing? Is he singing along? Is this some kind of way to bond with him? 

Oh yeah and usually after I am no longer playing guitar or I stop singing, he is all riled up and hopping around his cage and pacing back and forth-- I have only had my bird for 5months and am still trying to bond with him so maybe this is a stupid question but does that mean he wants me to get him out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

It's sounds like he likes you playing the guitar! LOL!


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

He is a male (I think) is that another reason for all the vocalization?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes males vocalize and make all sorts of sounds and noises! he certainly likes what you are doing, and birds tend to be noisier if their environment is noisier. in the wild if their environment falls silent, it means danger is near so they too remain quiet. so its kind of been carried over


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! And what about him pacing back and forth in his cage and climbing all over his perches? Does that mean he wants 'out' or he's just excited?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he wants out


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The noise sort of sounds like a courtship display, actually. He definitely likes it.  Does he do heart wings, too?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats so cute that he sings along to you and your guitar Cupid always sings when I turn on the vacuum


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Heart wings? I don't think so, he's just barely a year old. The only time he really uses his wings in his cage is when he loses his balance and flaps like crazy to regain it.  Next time he is pacing I will be sure to get him out! I am just happy he's finally getting used to me. Baby steps, baby steps.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

MyCricket said:


> Heart wings? I don't think so, he's just barely a year old.


4 months old when mine started to do the heart wings


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

What do heart wings look like?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Like this, they hold their wings up slightly, if you look at them from the back while doing this their wings look like a heart shape.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

This is Spike doing his heart wings


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm I have never noticed Cricket doing this. Next time he is making these noises or I'm playing my guitar I will watch for this!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My Luna does that and she is under 3 months! Is this a male trait?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes heart wings are a male behaviour.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I kind of figured...oh well. I guess we'll name "her" Lewey. Hahahaha!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL Bj.. my McGee is 2 and a half months and he does heart wings too. He can also wolf whistle and one other whistle and I believe tonight it sounded like he was trying to start talking. He was making some pretty funky noises. Can't wait! Gibbs is 2 and a half years old (dad) and he whistles up a storm but doesn't talk yet.


----------

